# Fuji Roudaix and Clip Pedals



## Robert E Smith (Apr 20, 2008)

Well I just purchased a new 07 Fuji Roudaix and now could use some help with a set of clip pedals and shoes. 
I have never used clip type pedals before and know nothing about them or what types are good bad or ugly, Any suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## DerBoeseKoenig (Apr 13, 2008)

They are actually called clipless pedals even though you "clip" into them. For pedals, you can get some Look Keo Easy pedals for around $50 new and look at performancebike.com for some shoes. The pedals come with cleats, and almost all, if not all, shoes are compatible with Look type cleats.


----------

